# Mathews Innovation?



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

OK:dontknow::behindsof:chimpeep::moviecorn:boink:


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

If you will take your gaze off of your sigmoid flexure you will realize that your post answered your own question.


----------



## -chris- (Nov 7, 2005)

I shoot a single cam but they are definately not the most efficient. Also I have owned a Mathews and the customer service wasn't that impressive. IMO it took way too long to resolve an issue with a cracked limb. And why would I pay $850 or whatever the newest Mathews cost and then have to turn around and buy a new string and harness. The reason people bash Mathews is b/c a lot of Mathews users feel like they have to defend everything about their bow and let everyone know why it's the best


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

-chris- said:


> I shoot a single cam but they are definately not the most efficient. Also I have owned a Mathews and the customer service wasn't that impressive. IMO it took way too long to resolve an issue with a cracked limb. And why would I pay $850 or whatever the newest Mathews cost and then have to turn around and buy a new string and harness. The reason people bash Mathews is b/c a lot of Mathews users feel like they have to defend everything about their bow and let everyone know why it's the best


Chris, I totally agree with you! I am not sure what the starter of this thread is on but it must be something that makes your brain go numb!


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

John Hancock said:


> My only question is- What did Matt M. and/or Mathews do to you guys that you feel the need to continually bash them? Pre-conceived notions can be the only answer. In case you didn't know, they are the best. Hands down. No contest.


you want to know what i cant stand about mathews, that quote right there. you all think that you are the kings of the world and that no one will ever be better then you. that is wrong there are alot of companies out there that are alot better then mathews. pse and bowtech to name a few and that not even talking about hoyt, you guys cant take the fact that yuou might not have the best out there. mathews is behind the times, they have been for the last 5 years. they have come out with the same bow 7 times now, stating with the outback to the switchback and so on. it the same bow, maybe different limbs and more or less dampeners. how can you say that there is no contest, your new moto should be we catch you someday, maybe. or as pse puts it, "we caught you, you know who you are" are mathews good bows, yes with a capital y but are the the best out there and there is no better bow in the world, NO with both letters capitalized.


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

The biggest waste of a first post I have ever seen.

Rick


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

What are we talking about? :noidea:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

All i have to say is LOL.:set1_punch:


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

You're entiltled to your opinion, but please remember it's just that... an OPINION.

There is no "BEST" anything... I don't care whether we're talking about bows and broadheads or pick-up trucks and tennis shoes.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

all i have to say is take it easy on the guy, he new here. he obviously one of those new outsiders that come in here thinking the world revolves around whatever they shoot (mathews in this case) he will learn in time if he's smart that there are other very good companies out there besides mathews. now that hes got that out of his system, now we can all start to minipulate him to the other ways of the archery world. resitance if futile.:killpain:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

zhunter62 said:


> all i have to say is take it easy on the guy, he new here.


Hmm - The first thing I think when I see a thread like this as a first post is that someone is using an alter. They want to make bold claims but don't want anyone to know who they are.:darkbeer:


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

PSE has a new single-cam bow that is doing almost 340... not to mention their pre-stressed limbs on the XForce and other new bows... I don't see anyone else doing that :wink:

Mathews makes good bows... I owned a DXT when they first came out, after all. I personally think their claim of "leading the pack" is a bit much is all... Yes, they came out with the single-cam, but what beyond that of major importance/significance? And don't say harmonic dampeners, please...

Yes, everyone borrows from eachother, but the basic structure of a bow is what it is... so it all comes down to what you think the best bow for you is. I choose Elite... speed, smooth draw, quiet... not to mention just plain sexy. 

And that is the fun of archery! So many awesome choices!


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Slippy?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

What a wasted post sounds more like a Mathews guy wanting trouble and you will find it starting threads like this. SAMO SOLO


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

How is Bowtech follows Mathews they have a 350fps IBO bow and center pivot bows 2-3 times more bows to choose from. Mathews the Catch us if you can is needing to do some catching up from what I seen from them the last 2-3 years.


----------



## Sig229owner (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not gonna defend the OP, but I personally do see a lot of Mathews "haters" on this forum.

Oh course, I also see a ton of people who are so concerned about speed that it baffles my mind....

I'm with most of you, they make a good bow. So does Bear, PSE, Hoyt, Bow-Tech, etc. etc.

I have a DXT and love it... But that doesn't mean it's for everybody.

I say shoot what you like.

And for the folks commenting on their slogans and marketing.... Well hello! It's advertising! Who is gonna want to check out the bow company whose slogan is, "We're not the fastest, we're not the cheapest, we make a mediocre bow." That's not how advertising works. There is very little truth in advertising....

And _if_ believe the ads, there are alot more tournaments being won by Mathews than any other bow company. _If that's true, then there must be a reason. I know... a lot of ifs.

:wink:_


----------



## Lefteye19 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Wow*

This is like the Ford Chevy mentality of back when. Listen , a lot of you guys are correct in stating "shoot what you like". Now, I personally shoot a Hoyt Seven37 now. I am very satisfied. Is it the best bow hands down... No! Is there a bow out there "better"... No. If I could take qualities or features from a Mathews, Bowtech, PSE X Force and combine them with my Hoyt, that's when I am shooting the "best bow hands down". But until then, shoot what you like and shoot it often!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

All thats missing here is a picture of a rabbit with a pancake on its head.
Now where did I leave the popcorn?


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*Wow*

I read this post, and I was like, (spelling aside), here's a guy that has it all figured out! Where have you been? You are exactly right...

Excuse me, while I ride down to the bank on my unicorn and cash this check I got from a wealthy Nigerian official who left me millions, (I got word of this by email), and I was thinking you could post what shop you work out of so we could ask for John Hancock by name to be further enlightened with your grace and wisdom...

I thought this **** was starting to diminish but you have proven otherwise, congrats! Now go vote for the redistribution of wealth so you don't have to do anything other than preach the Mathews gospel...

Goober.


----------



## jimineecricket (Mar 31, 2004)

*I see mathews hating other bows too*

Its kinda ironic dont you think mathews is by no means more bashed than any other bow and by no means not bashing other bow either. Ya right. I shoot what I like for now it is a apex conquest and a 82nd airborne. Funny thing is the bow tec guys did not shun or make fun of my prestige or apex 7 or apex but the guys that I shot the mathews with had plenty to say. Matter of fact I have been pretty much black balled form that group now that I shoot Bowtec mind you not for bowtec. But gossip is as gossip does. I just dont take part. I shot a ton of bows and there are alot of great bows out there as already been stated find what you like and shoot it with a smile


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Matt is that you? :tongue:


----------



## Sig229owner (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep...Like the Sig vs. Glock debates that litter the handgun forums 

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

John_Hancock, it's alright that your jealous of every other non-Mathews out there.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

bigtim said:


> I read this post, and I was like, (spelling aside), here's a guy that has it all figured out! Where have you been? You are exactly right...
> 
> Excuse me, while I ride down to the bank on my unicorn and cash this check I got from a wealthy Nigerian official who left me millions, (I got word of this by email), and I was thinking you could post what shop you work out of so we could ask for John Hancock by name to be further enlightened with your grace and wisdom...







:happy1:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

for someone that started his first post does not have much to say now.. Not a way to start.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I think he may have intended to end it at 1....


----------



## Pittfall (Mar 21, 2005)

Since this topic is up, I would like to ask a question. I believe something was said about everyone chasing Mathews. I shot mathews up to about five years ago until the trend started moving from solo cam to binary cam systems again. Mathew's in my opinion had the hit thing for a long time, and are still good bows, but with all the marketing ads and such, what do they do now with a name like Mathew's Solocam and a slogan Catch Us If You Can? Aren't they tied to Solocam technology? So What is there to catch. It is old news. I guess they could start a new company called Mathews Binary Cam. Just a thought that with all the marketing ads that maybe they have made the mistake of tying their name to a certain technology i.e. solocam, and now how do they get away from there mission statement? A major marketing flaw to me. Just curios what you guys think?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

like a feeding frenzy in here.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 12, 2008)

mathews makes a good bow... but so do alot of other manufactures out there... i will never tell anyone that they are the best but they suit me the best.... i like my bow and can shoot it well and thats why i shoot a mathews ( i also just ordered an elite ) but im not sold on one bow,,,, they all are great and as long as someones enjoying archery, then who cares what they shoot!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

John Hancock said:


> First, I just want to say that I live archery everyday. I work in a very successful pro shop, and we carry all the big brands. I enjoy reading these forums, especially this time of year to see what is new in the archery world. But the most enjoyable is to read posts from the anti-Mathews guys. My only question is- What did Matt M. and/or Mathews do to you guys that you feel the need to continually bash them? Pre-conceived notions can be the only answer. In case you didn't know, they are the best. Hands down. No contest.
> 
> I deal with the manufacturers everyday and work on bows everyday. Mathews, Mission, Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE, Bear, Darton, Elite, and Diamond. If there is ever an issue with a bow, it seems that 95% of the time the issue is that it is not a Mathews, not a Mission, or not a Bear. See a trend. Good companies, and the best cam system. The only reason Mathews will not change from the single cam, is because it is far superior than any thing else. Smoother, quieter, better tuneability, better nock travel, MOST EFFICIENT, ease of maintenance, just to name a few. Again, its true, no arguement.
> 
> ...




thats funny i dont care who you are!!!!!!!!


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

nice thread, made my day


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

WOW OK  Whats the point of this thread. I'm going hunting.:wink:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> All thats missing here is a picture of a rabbit with a pancake on its head.
> Now where did I leave the popcorn?


This thread is complete now.:cocktail:

-ZA


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Too Funny*

Wow is that funny. I like the bows( shot plenty of them, never owned one) I think its attitudes like this post which turn me off from Mathews.( I know all Mathews shooters aren't like that.) I know a few people that act like that though. Shoot what makes you happy....

:darkbeer::happy1::darkbeer:


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

ZA206 said:


> This thread is complete now.:cocktail:
> 
> -ZA


now that funny, i dont care who you are that funny right there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

*lol*

good way to end a dead end subject..


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*Huh*

John Hancock....LOL everyyyybody knowsss its HERBY Hancock.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

Way to go ZA206, Thats what this needed. That is now on my desktop veiw.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Illustrator said:


> PSE has a new single-cam bow that is doing almost 340...


Not to change the subject.......But what single cam bow is doing 340??? I looked at them and the fastest I saw was 316 on the package bow.

Maybe I missed something:dontknow:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

The original post was a waste of time.


----------



## joe4blow (Oct 24, 2008)

my guess is that he does not have an elite dealer close by.. if he did he would know mathews has nothing on them... it amazes me how easy it is to get a mathews shooter to switch.. just let them shoot your elite...:darkbeer:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Whats up with the elite website? I've tried it a few times and it says page can't be displayed. Can't find them on a search either.


----------



## Sig229owner (Aug 28, 2008)

bowaholic77 said:


> Not to change the subject.......But what single cam bow is doing 340??? I looked at them and the fastest I saw was 316 on the package bow.
> 
> Maybe I missed something:dontknow:



Not sure about PSE, but the specs on a Mathews Black Max 2 says 330+ FPS. Of course, that's not 340FPS and I'm sure that is with a Gorilla's draw length...


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Actually the PSE '09 Bowmadness XL single cam is rated 332fps IBO. It has a 6 1/2" brace hght, and 80% let-off. 
Wasn't the black max 5 1/2" brace hght and 55% let-off 
DFA


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes it was.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Mathews Bashers!*

Wow! Maybe i should call up my hunting buddy who has a Mathews and i shoot a Hoyt that the friendship is over with....you guys crack me up!


----------



## 9erminer (Dec 22, 2007)

Lefteye19 said:


> This is like the Ford Chevy mentality of back when. Listen , a lot of you guys are correct in stating "shoot what you like". Now, I personally shoot a Hoyt Seven37 now. I am very satisfied. Is it the best bow hands down... No! Is there a bow out there "better"... No. If I could take qualities or features from a Mathews, Bowtech, PSE X Force and combine them with my Hoyt, that's when I am shooting the "best bow hands down". But until then, shoot what you like and shoot it often!


Couldn't of said it better, shoot whats best for you. I shot matthews bows for years, didn't know any different until I tried a hoyt and couldn't believe how much easier it was to shoot for me but that doesn't mean its the best for eveyone else. Who cares who makes it, after all its all about accuracy isn't it?


----------



## LilGecko96 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ohio_archer said:


> John Hancock....LOL everyyyybody knowsss its HERBY Hancock.


i was wondering if someone was gonna do a tommy boy reference, lol you beat me to it!


----------



## LilGecko96 (Oct 5, 2005)

joe4blow said:


> my guess is that he does not have an elite dealer close by.. if he did he would know mathews has nothing on them... it amazes me how easy it is to get a mathews shooter to switch.. just let them shoot your elite...:darkbeer:


 It took me about 4 shots to fully switch from mathews to Elite, an amazing, amazing bow!



Q2DEATH said:


> Whats up with the elite website? I've tried it a few times and it says page can't be displayed. Can't find them on a search either.


http://www.elitearchery.com/Home.html, they just re did the sight a couple of weeks ago, good stuff and it works for me


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

John Hancock said:


> First, I just want to say that I live archery everyday. I work in a very successful pro shop, and we carry all the big brands. I enjoy reading these forums, especially this time of year to see what is new in the archery world. But the most enjoyable is to read posts from the anti-Mathews guys. My only question is- What did Matt M. and/or Mathews do to you guys that you feel the need to continually bash them? Pre-conceived notions can be the only answer. In case you didn't know, they are the best. Hands down. No contest.
> 
> I deal with the manufacturers everyday and work on bows everyday. Mathews, Mission, Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE, Bear, Darton, Elite, and Diamond. If there is ever an issue with a bow, it seems that 95% of the time the issue is that it is not a Mathews, not a Mission, or not a Bear. See a trend. Good companies, and the best cam system. The only reason Mathews will not change from the single cam, is because it is far superior than any thing else. Smoother, quieter, better tuneability, better nock travel, MOST EFFICIENT, ease of maintenance, just to name a few. Again, its true, no arguement.
> 
> ...



This post is why people bash Mathews, as for everybody copying them i dont 
see that the new PSE or Bowtech bows look anything like any Mathews bow.
Just shoot what feels the best and dont worry what everybody else is shooting!


----------



## theWilly (Sep 27, 2008)

*Mathews, Mathews, and more Mathews...*

I have purchased 4 bows since August of '07. The first was a Conquest 3 in camo - accurate enough that I got started shooting 3D. The second was another C3 in a tournament color. The third was an Apex 7 (I'd rather not say how much I paid for this one) and I couldn't shoot it as well as my C3's. I did not take lessons. I did not shoot at blank bales. I just bought a Hoyt 38 pro and suddenly my arrows began to fly and nock straight and land in the target where I was aiming. It's not as quiet as the Mathews and not as fast as the Bowtech, but it feels more steady in my hand and I shoot with it better than anything I've ever shot. Now that's what I call innovation.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

John Hancock said:


> First, I just want to say that I live archery everyday. I work in a very successful pro shop, and we carry all the big brands. I enjoy reading these forums, especially this time of year to see what is new in the archery world. But the most enjoyable is to read posts from the anti-Mathews guys. My only question is- What did Matt M. and/or Mathews do to you guys that you feel the need to continually bash them? Pre-conceived notions can be the only answer. In case you didn't know, they are the best. Hands down. No contest.
> 
> I deal with the manufacturers everyday and work on bows everyday. Mathews, Mission, Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE, Bear, Darton, Elite, and Diamond. If there is ever an issue with a bow, it seems that 95% of the time the issue is that it is not a Mathews, not a Mission, or not a Bear. See a trend. Good companies, and the best cam system. The only reason Mathews will not change from the single cam, is because it is far superior than any thing else. Smoother, quieter, better tuneability, better nock travel, MOST EFFICIENT, ease of maintenance, just to name a few. Again, its true, no arguement.
> 
> ...


You started off being very logical.....exactly what you said,"what did mathews ever do to you".Why hate mathews just because you choose to shoot another brand...that is fine obviously but why hate another bow company,it is not like they sent thugs into your home to destroy the bows you do own,they are just making bows to the best of thier knowledge and beliefs and don`t expect everyone to like them but why hate them when they have never did anything remotely personal to anyone but just tried to build good bows!!! But anything after that statement "ya kinda blew it" and went on a rant and now added more fodder to the mathew unfaithfuls! You actually now did more harm to the company you are so passionate about!!!!!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I shot a 3D shoot with a Mathews guy about 8 years ago and he's one of the tops shooters in the province. He couldn't convert anybody to Mathews because of his black and blue wrist from the kick of the bow. I shot one just prior to shooting with him and I still had the mark on my wrist from the string and he told me string slap isn't an issue. Maybe he liked pain and it helped him concentrate better on his perfect form. I couldn't even tell you what model of Mathews it was and I've never shot one since. I held a Drenalin in my hands and had an offer to shoot it and turned it down. Don't think I'd slap my wrist, but wasn't going to take the chance.
I'm glad some Mathews guys have so much passion about their bows and go off like they do. It makes everyone else who shoots a different bow feel alot more secure about their own bow. Ever wonder if this is what we sound like when we spout off about our bows? I didn't think so either, but I'm sure if we did our friends would help us realize our mistake. That's what makes us archers and makes Mathews guys Mathews guys. We expect a little insanity from them because Mathews is so far behind they think they're ahead. IMO


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

this looks like so much fun i just have to get in on this. wow this thread is full of nothing but jealousy. lets face it guys hoyt/mathews are the best two bow companies period. the proof is in the pudding look at the wins that says enough. doesnt matter that mathews uses an old single cam they still clean everones clock. why fix whats not broken. as for all of these other bow companies im not taking anything away from them at all. but it looks like there the ones trying to catch up not mathews. lets just face it elite is not elite what they are is a nock off of a bow tech designed from a former bowtech employee and it seems like that elite of yours is a little to far advanced for you. cause if you would have had any common sense you would have known that you were smacking your arm because the draw length was obviously to long. but no l;ike so many idiots that shoot bow they always blame it on the bow. your probably one of those pompass fools i see at shoots that throw there bow when they make a bad shot and never blame the idiot behind it. so ill end this very suddle and clear ill see everyone next year at the triple crown and catch us if you can


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

If you feel like you must criticize any archer for the equipment they choose, you don't belong in the sport. Shoot what you like, let others shoot what they like and enjoy the freedom of choice.....before our new socialistic government takes over.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

John Hancock said:


> First, I just want to say that I live archery everyday. I work in a very successful pro shop, and we carry all the big brands. I enjoy reading these forums, especially this time of year to see what is new in the archery world. But the most enjoyable is to read posts from the anti-Mathews guys. My only question is- What did Matt M. and/or Mathews do to you guys that you feel the need to continually bash them? Pre-conceived notions can be the only answer. In case you didn't know, they are the best. Hands down. No contest.
> 
> I deal with the manufacturers everyday and work on bows everyday. Mathews, Mission, Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE, Bear, Darton, Elite, and Diamond. If there is ever an issue with a bow, it seems that 95% of the time the issue is that it is not a Mathews, not a Mission, or not a Bear. See a trend. Good companies, and the best cam system. The only reason Mathews will not change from the single cam, is because it is far superior than any thing else. Smoother, quieter, better tuneability, better nock travel, MOST EFFICIENT, ease of maintenance, just to name a few. Again, its true, no arguement.
> 
> ...


Opinions!…… Just like % #$&*! Everybody’s got one!......:wink:

Some people two!......


----------



## uabdave (Mar 12, 2007)

MR... if I had a bow company and decided I wanted to call myself "winningest technology"... it's simple, I'd just go out and get a loan and pay big bucks to all the best shooters out there and have them shoot my bow. That is all Matthews did is pay more than Hoyt, Bowtech, etc... for shooters, period. THeir technology is no better than anyone elses, and in fact, I feel it is kind of outdated compared to what you see coming out of Bowtech, Elite, and even Pearson these days. 

Money makes more money.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

uabdave said:


> MR... if I had a bow company and decided I wanted to call myself "winningest technology"... it's simple, I'd just go out and get a loan and pay big bucks to all the best shooters out there and have them shoot my bow. That is all Matthews did is pay more than Hoyt, Bowtech, etc... for shooters, period. THeir technology is no better than anyone elses, and in fact, I feel it is kind of outdated compared to what you see coming out of Bowtech, Elite, and even Pearson these days.
> 
> Money makes more money.


Lot a truth in that right there. Can't dispute it.


----------

